# VICARIOUS: New Supernatural Thriller for just $1.59



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

(This wasn't showing up when I tried making the link in the Linkmaker, so I've tried to hack the code it as best possible - apologies for any mistakes!)

My latest novel is a supernatural suspense thriller called VICARIOUS. It's only $1.59 at the Kindle store on Amazon. Here's a quick summary:

When disgraced ex-FBI agent-turned-Boston-cop Steve Curran finds a corpse with no practical explanation for its death, the nightmares start again. Convinced the serial killer that caused his expulsion from the Bureau is once again haunting him, Curran soon learns his theories are all wrong. When the sister of the latest victim, Lauren Fields, uncovers an old journal detailing the hunt for a creature known only as the Soul Eater, she and Curran must confront the very real prospect that the killer is not of this world at all - and that his motives have little to do with killing, but all to do with something far, far worse.

I hope you check it out! Thanks!


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazon reporting that it's not available yet-waiting with interest.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

It should be all set now!  Thanks!


----------



## blade (May 4, 2009)

jonfmerz said:


> It should be all set now! Thanks!


Yes, it is. I just picked it up.

AJ


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks AJ!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Downloaded it, also! It's joining my TBR list (which is getting a bit too large!!!)


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jon, I just purchased Vicarious from Amazon.  I'm looking forward to the read. 
jp


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Jp!  Much appreciated!

BTW, for those who buy VICARIOUS...you could win a signed copy of THE FIXER television series pilot script! (based on my Lawson Vampire novels)  Just grab a copy of VICARIOUS for your chance to win - Kindle readers please forward me a copy of your Amazon sales receipt to jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net.  Winner will be announced in 2 weeks!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooooo, right up my alley. Off to buy it!

EllenR


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Ellen  - enjoy!


----------

